# patterns for clear fork ?



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I am new to trout fishing I have flyrodded for smallies largemouthand sunfish but this year I wont to go to clearfork and would be greatful for some advise I have been tying for a few years so any recipes would be good to tightlines


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

brown stone flies with wing case #12-10

PT same size with wing case ans legs 

olive wolley buggers same size flash in tail! Gold bead head

Thats all i use !


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

Does anyone have a hatch chart for clearfork? I cant seem to find one anywhere. That would help out beginners and seasoned fisherman. Thanks


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

They are currently being updated, but this site normally has them. Keep checking it. http://members.aol.com/flytie111/mohican/mo13.htm


----------

